# polaris 700 efi



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

What are your thoughts on. This guy I know is selling his it is an 05 with less than 100 hours on it. It has sat for 5 years. I thank he is 
scared of it he rolled it and it has sat. I know all the fluids will need changed and a battery . On the plus side it has a warn on it.
what do you thank will be a good price. The finder will need fixed that I can weld thanks 




Dave


----------



## Polaris500Sport (Jan 8, 2011)

It would be a great machine for plowing snow and they are a great all around machine. Plenty of power for pushing snow and other chores through out the year.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

What do you thank I should offer him for it I don't want to hurt his feelings only because he trades his mowers in every 3-4 years.
and I dont want to lose his business his mowers sell fast and I get a good amount for them :-o


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

blazer2plower;1358472 said:


> What do you thank I should offer him for it I don't want to hurt his feelings only because he trades his mowers in every 3-4 years.
> and I dont want to lose his business his mowers sell fast and I get a good amount for them :-o


When he trades his mowers in, what do you give him? Book value, more than book value? Consider doing the same for his quad if it's in good shape, or go a little above book value and show him the numbers.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Just about book a littel over.thanks I didnot thank of that . Thanks Dave T 




Dave


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Its been rolled and needs repair.


Offer book less cost of getting it back in operation.
Include labor in your estimate for repairs.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea, I didn't notice the "rolled" part. I've got to learn to read "everything". LOL

I'd just pass on it. No telling what it will need.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I thank the more I thank about it. I am going to walk a way I dont need the headake down the road at 3am. Im just going to get on at
the dealer. I do like the 500 it should be all I need for sidewalks thanks for the help.


I do love my Z 
Dave


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Really a rolled quad if fine fix her up


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Im going to call him tomorrow and ask him how bad it is if it bad im walking if not im going to make an offer 


I do love my Z
Dave


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I went and looked at to day at lunch. It's not bad it looks all right. Not bent just the plastic fender's are cracked and the front box.
im thanking 2500 is that to high or on the ball park?

I do love my Z just not know


----------



## boatmehcanic (Dec 27, 2010)

I would think at $2500 that would be a steal.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Thats what I thank  im going to talk to him tonight

I do love my Z


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I guss some people want to hold on to there stuff. I asked him how much he would take for it he gave me a heart a tack 4500.
as is I told him it was not worth that as it sits I can get a 500 for 600 dollers more.


----------



## 30below (Jan 11, 2009)

If the roll only caused a couple cosmetic issues, he's not too far off, at least by my standards. 

Why would you want to pay $600 more for 200 less cc's and carbs instead of EFI? Or are you talking a new one here?

A little roll that only cracks the plastic in a couple spots to a quad is not a big deal. Check out the handle bars for scuffs and bends. What type of terrain was it rolled in? If something like his back lawn than this thing is probably perfectly fine and deserves a good home where it will be used. I wouldn't be worried about it except to talk the price down a bit. If you are worried and want it, take it to the Polaris shop in your area and have them check it out. They can probably weld that plastic back together for you too.

I'd offer the guy 3k to start, stating the roll and sitting for 5 years so needs fluids/filters, and be happy anywhere under 4k. That would be a great deal in my opinion for that low of usage.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I under stand what you are saying. It has been sitting for 5 years and yes I can weld the plastic its going to need new skins and all the 
fluids changed. I guss what I am concerned is that the inside may or may not have rust from sitting so long. Im going to think on it and talk to a dealer what he thinks. Thanks for all the in but guys 

I love my Z just not now


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

I paid $4000 for my 04 Sportsman 700efi with a polaris 60" plow and warn winch fall of 2010... Had about 80 hrs on it, and also came with aftermarket front and rear bumpers. It's an incredible machine for pushing snow, I strapped a hardened 80 pound bag of concrete on the rear rack and modified my blade to 70". Never spun a tire yet, and I've pushed a lot of snow! I would think nothing over $3000 going on what you've described, but hey, what do I know.....


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

blazer2plower;1364313 said:


> Well I guss some people want to hold on to there stuff. I asked him how much he would take for it he gave me a heart a tack 4500.
> as is I told him it was not worth that as it sits I can get a 500 for 600 dollers more.


He's out of his mind! The book "trade in value" is $2680 in good shape... not rolled.

Here's the link...

http://www.kbb.com/motorcycle/trade-in/2005/polaris/sportsman-700-efi-4x4/74893/


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I talked to the dealer he . Told me the pro's and con's of one thats been.sitting for that long. Im going to walk on this one 500 is all I need to push snow and have play time to 500 will run me around 6000 with out the winch an rt30 and a blade im looking at no more than 1500 out the door. Thanks for all the help guy's.

I love my Z just not now


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I had 500 now have the 800 its like nite and day difference the 500 was under power and cold nature I was lucky get it started when was cold out never push snow with it mostly check cattle


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Antlerart06;1367177 said:


> I had 500 now have the 800 its like nite and day difference the 500 was under power and cold nature I was lucky get it started when was cold out never push snow with it mostly check cattle


While I don't necessarily agree that the 500 is underpowered, I do a agree that having EFI is a great feature. Wouldn't have another ATV without it. Of course, now having an ATV with EPS... I wouldn't have another one without that too.


----------



## BlueWing (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a Polaris 700EFI for 6 years with NO problems ever with it. It is one heck of a machine. A ton of power, doesn't use much gas. I have the hand and thumb warmers on it. It is well worth the money to get these two items installed. I also have a windshield on it that I can take off in less then a minute.
I have a warn winch along with a 5' plow.
One thing to remember is the winch is so strong that it will snap the cable once the plow is pulled up as high as it will go.
It takes about 15 minutes to fix a snapped cable as long as you have the parts and tools on hand to fix it. I end up replacing a broken cable at least once during the winter. The first year I had it I think I broke the cable about 4 times. I plow up to 4 hours at a time when it snows with the 4wheeler. There is a lot of plowing that gets done once I start her up.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Im going to talk to the dealer about one on wesday to.see if he has a new one or a demo the demo would be better some hours on it.
but with full warranty or maby a deal I can work out. With him. I know he wants a new or a1-3 year old walker mower ;-) with littel or no hours on it. Thanks for the info 

I love my Z


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

We have 2 ATV'S WITH plows already for sale. 2005 and 2007 
Both suzukis ones a King Quad and The other is A Eiger!
Let me know if anyone is interested!


----------

